
Why You Must Solve the First User Experience, First - pchristensen
http://www.cindyalvarez.com/design/why-you-must-solve-the-first-user-experience-first
======
symbiotic
I think this is absolutely on point. I'm working on developing electronic
medical record software and lowering the initial learning curve is my primary
concern. After that comes additional features, but in the beginning you need
to be able to demonstrate that your product will actually make you customers'
lives easier in the short run.

